

WW2 "Simple Sabotage Field Manual" declassified [pdf] - alaricsp
http://cgsc.cdmhost.com/cgi-bin/showfile.exe?CISOROOT=/p4013coll9&CISOPTR=307&filename=308.pdf

======
alaricsp
Some highlights:

"Anyone can break up a showing of an enemy propaganda film by putting two or
three dozen large moths in a paper bag. Take the bag to the movies with you,
put it on the floor in an empty section of the theater as you go in and leave
it open. The mothts will fly out and climb into the projector beam, so that
the film will be obscured by fluttering shadows"

"When possible, refer all matters to committees, for further study and
consideration. Attempt to make the committees as large as large as possible -
never less than five"

"Cry and sob hysterically at every occasion, especially when confronted by
government clerks"

------
Erf
Dupe of: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=833443>

------
falsestprophet
This link isn't working for me. Here is an alternative:

[http://www.gutenberg.org/files/26184/page-
images/26184-image...](http://www.gutenberg.org/files/26184/page-
images/26184-images.pdf)

~~~
pbhjpbhj
The link not only isn't working it looks very strange it's a link to an .exe
file (!) on cdmhost.com . Is it some sort of malware/phishing attempt using a
passthrough feature?? That's just what it looks like, don't use scribd, so
could be standard for all I know.

~~~
sp332
No, it's just using an .exe as a CGI, instead of (say) PHP.

------
maudineormsby
Excellently cool. Nice find. When was this declassified?

